# bunny with snuffles - please help!



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi
I have a rabbit who is suffering for sneezing, runny nose and runny eyes. We believe that she has got the snuffles. Is there any off the shelf medicine that can help her get rid of this?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Phoenix1593 said:


> Hi
> I have a rabbit who is suffering for sneezing, runny nose and runny eyes. We believe that she has got the snuffles. Is there any off the shelf medicine that can help her get rid of this?


No i dont think so... you NEED to get your rabbit to the vet! and soon! She sounds like a very poorly bunny!  Please ring your vet asap and tell them, a check over by the vet is a must!

x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

If you can any other rabbit around the poorly one it maybe a good idea to seperate them too! As another rabbit would be at risk of catching it x


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok. Thank you. I will do it asap


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Phoenix1593 said:


> Ok. Thank you. I will do it asap


Please let us know how you get on 

Heres some more information on snuffles:
Snuffles (Pasteurellosis) in Rabbits: Cause, Signs, Treatment, and Prevention


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

I am in the same Boat at the min hun.

My Toby has Snuffles, spent over £200 and they still cant control it 

Had his tear ducts flushed as well and Hes on antibiotics and eye drops and still no good. still sneezing.

x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

CatsMother said:


> I am in the same Boat at the min hun.
> 
> My Toby has Snuffles, spent over £200 and they still cant control it
> 
> ...


Keep giving him lots of cuddles and your time and im sure he will soon perk up  it sounds like your little boy is a strong little thing  x


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Keep giving him lots of cuddles and your time and im sure he will soon perk up  it sounds like your little boy is a strong little thing  x


Hes free range at the mo, the cat runs from him LOL. 

But hes just started sneezing AGAIN!
Plus Pet Plan has just told me They will NOT pay anything for this Illness

x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

CatsMother said:


> Hes free range at the mo, the cat runs from him LOL.
> 
> But hes just started sneezing AGAIN!
> Plus Pet Plan has just told me They will NOT pay anything for this Illness
> ...


Bless him  you dont seem to be having much luck at the moment. Keep smiling thought and im sure your little boy will perk up soon :thumbup: stay positive  x


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Lets Hope 

Phoenix please let me know how you get on with your lil bunny

x


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

I know when our bunnys gets runny noses we give them chamomile tea instead of water to drink, and it usually helps.
Of corse you should take the bunny to the vet, but try give it chamomile tea sametime. Cant make things worse atleast


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Pebbles was a little snuffley about 8 months ago, when i took him to the vets they said i had nothing to worry about and that he has small nostrils hence the little noise. I havent had any sneezing, running noses, eyes... so im guessing the vet was right?!


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi
Thank you everyone for all of your replies. My rabbit has been booked into the vets for friday. I shall certainly get in some chamomile tea and try my rabbit on this if it happens again. I will let you know how mollie gets on, on friday. Thank you again!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Felline said:


> I know when our bunnys gets runny noses we give them chamomile tea instead of water to drink, and it usually helps.
> Of corse you should take the bunny to the vet, but try give it chamomile tea sametime. Cant make things worse atleast


I havent heard of chamomile tea being given to bunnies before  is it definately safe? what are the benefits for the snuffles? x



Lollie1515 said:


> Pebbles was a little snuffley about 8 months ago, when i took him to the vets they said i had nothing to worry about and that he has small nostrils hence the little noise. I havent had any sneezing, running noses, eyes... so im guessing the vet was right?!


Sometimes dusty hay can make your rabbit abit sneezey and snuffley and after a couple of days it usually calms down.. so maybe it was that?  x



Phoenix1593 said:


> Hi
> Thank you everyone for all of your replies. My rabbit has been booked into the vets for friday. I shall certainly get in some chamomile tea and try my rabbit on this if it happens again. I will let you know how mollie gets on, on friday. Thank you again!!


Becareful with using chamomile tea, its something new to your bunnies and might cause abit of a tummy upset. Please so some research on it first to find out if there are any benefits.
Snuffles is a respiratory problem and can get worse the longer you leave it!  I *strongly* recommend that you take your rabbit to the vet as soon as possible as the illness can get worse if treatment is delayed x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg that sounds horrible (just read up on it) I think the bunny probably needs a vet today before its too late for treatment. Could you ring the vet and see if there was a cancellation?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:scared: I really wouldnt give the rabbit camomile tea

As for the vets...

Make an emergency appointment and go today. Rabbits can go downhill very quickly


----------



## Felline (Jul 13, 2010)

Chamomile tea is made of the chamomile flowers and are 100% safe to give to the bunnies, and most bunnies likes it aswell.

the chamomile flower has an oil inside wich is anti-inflammatory, antispasmodic and antiseptic.
And also in the flowers theres a glycoside (I think that's the word) thats considered to reduce tension in muscles and blood vessels.
Even in the flower there are salicylates (? not sure this is the right word, only knows them in swedish and use a translate program) wich is said to work like pain-relieving.

Its used alot in sweden both on humans and on animals.
It helps agains loads of stuff such as:
Colds
ulcer
diarrhea
colic
vomiting

If you have chamomile tea in a footbath, well then you get less sweaty feet

Its also said that the chamomile has a calming and healing effect on sensitive skin. Purifies pores and strengthens the skin.

So I'd say, if a bunny has a runny nose or a slight cough, or maybe a diarrhea or anything like that, try give it chamomile tea a few days and if it doesnt help, then contact a vet.

If it is the first time you'll give your bunny chamomile tea, dont give it a full bowl, just let it have a small sip from a spoon or something to make sure the bunny isnt allergic towards chamomile.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she could be allergic to something in her environment, and runny eyes can be an early sign of myxomatosis. you need to get her veterinary care regardless. But reducing the amount of dust in her environment will defiantly help, if the fur around her eyes becomes hard from the tears you need to wash them with boiled water that is cooled so it is sterile and a little salt in the water and wipe/soak them without applying pressure to the eye, otherwise it cam become very uncomfortable.


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. I'll have to tell my dad about the chamomile footbath :lol: I will phone the vets tomorrow and see if I can get her in sooner. Thank you all again :thumbup: I will let you know how she gets on.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Phoenix1593 said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I'll have to tell my dad about the chamomile footbath :lol: I will phone the vets tomorrow and see if I acn get her in sooner. Thank you all again :thumbup:


Are you sure you cant ring your vet sooner? This is a serious condition in rabbits  x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

oh also a bit of vapour rub or olbas oil on the outside of the hutch will help her breathing discomfort


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you emzybabe. I have plenty of vapour rub so I will definatly give it a go


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi. Back from the vets. We found out that Mollie had a respiratory infection, she has been given baytrill and metacam which she has to have daily untill the infection has gone. Her teeth and weight are fine which the vet was happy with and she is sure that now she is having the medication she is sure it will clear things up. :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Glad to hear your bunnies on the mend  x


----------



## Phoenix1593 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi. I just wanted to let you know that Mollie has got over the worst of her cold and the medicine is really helping her. :biggrin:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Phoenix1593 said:


> Hi. I just wanted to let you know that Mollie has got over the worst of her cold and the medicine is really helping her. :biggrin:


Fantastic news! :thumbup: x


----------

